# Pony Times....Out and about exploring



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Well this weekend went out with friends a nice gentle plod out with 2 friend and their cobs around the country side around the farm. Mylittle fell mare Eva was annoying the younger new cob mare out and about in the area around her new home.... Eva was very forward but other than this she was great on the roads and tracks. Must work more on stop and stand though ;-)
We all got home in one piece without incident.... which is always a plus point. I tootled off home with a big smile on my face and lots of plans in my head.

I have decided to doo lots more longer distance riding and get us both fit for the coming spring camps & riding over the winter. Harder than it looks as I have a fully autumnal fluffy unclipped Fell pony to work with. She is 15 years old 13.2 hh ex show pony who is my everyday ride. But for the last 4 years we have been showing mainly now I want to leave the show ring behind and explore the UK on horseback .

I need somewhere to write about this journey so this will be both about my life with my ponies all nine of them and my training and travels on my beautiful Eva and hopefully in the future on Melody ( my New Highland pony mare 7 years and 14,1 hh) too ....


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Melody my Highland pony





Melody and Me at her first show with us  coming a respectable 4th out 12 in the class


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Mz Eva Diva ( Brackenbank Eva)


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been looking online for fittening programmes for my ponies and I think I am going to go roughly with this one and adapt it to suit our needs 

I am going to carry on with my healthy eating a gym to make sure I carry on losing the weight.... by spring we should be fit enough to aim for some Pleasure/endurance rides and lower speeds /distances 

So will spend the winter getting us all fitter


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*Dropping yourself in it at the Deep End*

Rode Eva for an hour today mostly walk but as she was fresh I also added some trotting to her ride out. She was loving her work and very responsive.... We worked for an hour they she was untacked and brushed down..... 

I switched on my phone and there was a message asking if I would be interested in doing a endurance ride on the 28th of Dec so I texted back if I can horse transport then yes I would go on the Ravendale Ride with Lindum Endurance Group..... So there four weeks to get us both as fit as we can be. I will do the shortest route on offer but do it I will 

The box is book now I just have to work my *** of for the next few weeks on the training programme to get us much fitter so daily hacking it is Put a message up on facebook to see if any friends want t go too...fingers crossed they do ..

SCARED..... NERVOUS..... & EXCITED !!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Any fitness programme must be tailored to the horse – its breed, its age, and how long it has been off work. However, where, in the past, a hack for a dressage horse consisted of the walk to the school and back, more dressage riders and show jumpers are starting to use the same basic fittening programme as the event riders.
“In dressage, people focus too much on competition and not enough on building muscle and strength,” says Carl Hester. William Funnell agrees: “My approach is very similar to my wife Pippa’s, especially if my horses have had a long lay-off.”
*Weeks one to three*
Most professionals will walk their horses in week one, building from half an hour the first day, to up to one hour by the end of the week, up to two hours the following week. This is seen as critical to the long-term health and soundness of the horse.
“It is important to remember that you are trying to build them up, not break them down,” says event rider Richard Waygood.
After a long lay-off, both William and Pippa walk the horses on roads for three weeks to tighten the ligaments and tendons, building up to trot work up hills. William says, “I do not agree with pounding them on the roads on the flat. We do trot up the hills, however, as that takes the pressure off the front legs.”
Carl Hester takes the same approach with his dressage horses. “To develop the hindquarters, we will work up and down hills, just as you would with an event horse,” he says.
Dressage riders and show jumpers tend to include some lungeing and work in the school in the first weeks, which event riders usually avoid at this stage — “unless you need to make sure that, if the horse is feeling a bit fresh, it has had its bucks on the lunge,” says event rider Chris King.
Sussex-based dressage rider and trainer Dane Rawlins stays mostly in the school and uses lungeing and long-reining in the first week, working the horses to the point where they are warm, but not breaking out in a sweat.
Danish dressage rider and German-qualified Bereiter Markus Bauer, currently based in Piltdown, Sussex, says that walking the horse off after schooling is almost as important as the schooling itself.
“You often see horses worked and sweating, and then just put back in the stable,” he says. “That will have a very unhealthy effect on the horse. It will come out the next day stiff with aching muscles. The horse will not last very long, it will have a stiff back and there is a danger of him tying up.” He always walks his horses off for at least 20 minutes after exercise, he says.
*Weeks four and five*
As the horse gets fitter, the professionals build up the periods of trot and introduce canter and school work.
Richard likes to canter during the fourth week on a school surface. “Sometimes people get their horses too fit in walk and trot, and then they explode in canter,” he says. He also believes that the canter is better than trot for making a horse supple and working through its back. By the fifth week he has started flatwork schooling.


Markus adds that a fit horse must be made to sweat a little bit. “Without this sweating process, the muscles will not build and change in shape,” he says. “It’s like a person going to the gym and coming home without having worked up a sweat — they have not done enough.”
*Weeks six and seven*
The professionals now build on canter work and start more intensive flatwork schooling and some jumping. William starts with some cross poles built into the flatwork.
“I will also introduce shoulder-in and counter-canter to build the different muscles and get the horses aerobically fit,” he says. He adds that bounces help to build and maintain the jumping muscles, along with regular hill work. “You do not need to jump big to get them fit,” he says, just keep to a height at which you are comfortable.
Depending on how the horse is progressing, the professionals may also start to introduce pipe-opening gallops, whatever the discipline. “I take mine up the gallops,” William says. “I have found that it is good for conditioning the horses’ bodies, and good for their minds.”
Carl also says he gallops his horses. “While a dressage horse needs more fat on it to build into muscle, we would work our horses faster than you can in an arena to build the fitness,” he explains.
*Week eight and beyond*
Now the professionals start going to small local shows to build competition fitness and to make sure the horse is mentally prepared. Depending on the horse, this may be possible from week six, particularly if he has not had a long lay-off.
Dane hopes to be out competing by the sixth week. “The final fitness does not happen until the horses have been out competing a few times,” he says.
From this point, the disciplines tend to differ in their approach. Eventers would expect to take around three months to get a horse fit. For the higher-level events, they now start doing fast work, either on the gallops or through interval training. Richard builds to three 10-minute bursts of canter, followed by three minutes of walk. Warmbloods benefit from gallops, similar to a racehorse’s regime, he says, as they find fast work difficult. Regular gallops open the lungs and build stamina.
A show jumper would already be out competing by now. William expects to get a Grade A horse competition-fit in two months, even if it had had a long lay-off.
For dressage, says Carl, “Up to Elementary level, a horse only needs half an hour in the school. For Grand Prix horses it can be up to an hour.”
The more excitable horses, he adds, do not need to do so much fittening work. However, lazier horses need more fast work to sharpen them up.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*My ponies fitness regime*

To enjoy your competing this coming season, it is critical your horse is fit for the level of work he will be doing, enabling him to produce peak performance when it matters and minimising the likelihood of any injuries.
Fitness should be worked on gradually over a period of weeks to enable the horse’s body to adjust to the changes in exercise level. There are no short cuts as sudden increases in work can result in pulled or torn muscles, resulting in enforced time off work.
A horse’s general health needs to be checked before any fitness work begins so make sure your horse is ready to start work by organising any vaccinations, dentistry checks, shoeing and worming as necessary.
While most riders follow a similar plan to the one outlined below, each horse is an individual and the period of time required to get a horse fit will be influenced by:


the horse’s age — veteran horses and very young horses will take longer to get fit than those in their prime
how fit the horse is now — a horse which has been kept ticking over during the winter will be fitter than one which has not been exercised at all
any injuries — a horse is coming back into work following time off with an injury will need many weeks of slow work to ensure too much pressure is not applied to the injured part
how fit the horse has been — a horse which is used to being let down over the winter and brought back up in the spring will be fitter quicker than a horse being got fit for the first time
Most fitness programmes can be broken down into 3 stages:


stage 1 – slow work to harden up bones and tendons
stage 2 – work to improve strength and stamina and basic fitness
stage 3 – faster work to prepare the horse for cross-county type events.
By completing all 3 stages your horse will be fit to compete regularly in a variety of disciplines.
*A fitness programme for your horse*

The fitness programme set out below caters for a horse which has been kept ticking over with occasional light hacks during the winter and whose rider intends to compete regularly in lower-level affiliated competitions over the summer. The horse should have one day off per week, with time turned out in the field to stretch and relax.
Week 1 – Around 20mins roadwork in walk each day


Week 2 – Increase roadwork to 30-40mins per day
Week 3 – Increase roadwork to 60mins per day, including some hills
Week 4 – Extend hacking time to up to 90mins per day (can be in two separate rides) including some trot work on suitable ground (not tarmac)
Week 5 – Start introducing some gentle schooling in the menage (20-30mins max). Exercise can be increased to 2hrs daily including some trotting up hills (not on roads)
Week 6 – Gradually increase time spent schooling and introduce some cantering on suitable ground out hacking
Week 7 – Build up the period of time in canter, including some cantering up hills. Continue with schooling in the menage, start to introduce jumping
Week 8-9 – Continue with the current work and introduce some faster work (strong canter, controlled gallop) in either a continuous training .


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*Interval training format*

Widely used among today’s equine and human athletes alike, the first form of interval training is said to have been developed by the Hittites – great horsemen who lived around 1600 to 717BC.
They used such methods to train their chariot horses so they could travel for long distances at high speed. Today, interval training is used in many spheres of equestrianism, most commonly in eventing and endurance, where great stamina is required.
*What is interval training?*
Interval training is designed to strengthen the horse’s muscles and respiratory system by a gradual increase in ‘stress’ or exercise levels. In this way, over time, the horse reaches a level of fitness that will enable him to make the sustained effort required in competition.
*How does it work?*
At the onset of training, the horse is only able to maintain intense levels of activity for a short period, and so needs a period of recovery. If he is forced to continue at the intense level, his heart rate will rise, anaerobic respiration will come into play (see right), and he will become fatigued.
Interval training consists of repeated spells of exercise interspersed with periods of rest, in which the horse is allowed to slow down and almost recover his pre-work pulse rate, before going on to the next interval of faster work (hence the name).
Not allowing the horse’s pulse rate to drop completely to its normal level during the rest periods strengthens the muscles, heart and lungs, and helps them to adapt to the stress placed on them, making them better able to cope with exercise next time it occurs.
Interval training also develops the capacity of the horse’s respiratory and circulatory systems. As the heart becomes stronger, it is able to pump more blood around the body, providing the muscles with oxygen more efficiently, thus delaying the onset of the anaerobic phase.
*The difference between aerobic and anaerobic respiration*
At heart rates of 140 beats per minute [bpm] or below, the horse’s respiratory system is said to be functioning aerobically, with the blood supplying oxygen to the cells, including the muscle cells. The horse can continue working at this pace for long periods without fatigue.
However, when the heart rate reaches 150-160bpm and above (during a very fast canter), lactic acid is released into the muscles and the horse tires. Any further increase in speed or effort results in the production of more lactic acid; this is described as the anaerobic phase.


Anaerobic exercise cannot be sustained for long periods but as the horse becomes fitter, his aerobic capacity will increase, the anaerobic phase will be delayed, and his recovery rates, overall fitness and stamina will improve.
*Choosing a fitness level*
Before introducing interval training to your fitness regime, it is important to choose the level of fitness your horse requires. This will vary according to the level and type of competition you are planning to enter (endurance or cross-country, for example).
Ask your instructor or an experienced person to help you work out the best structure for your training. Your regime will depend on your horse’s individual needs and the facilities you have at your disposal.
Canter work and interval training should be introduced in the final two weeks of an eight- to nine-week fitness programme.
As a general rule for a horse being prepared for a novice one-day event, two five-minute canters, interspersed with a three-minute walk (per session) should be sufficient. These sessions should be carried out once a week, as part of a full fitness programme consisting of hacking, schooling and jumping training.
As your horse becomes fitter, you will be able to increase the periods of canter – again, this will vary with each horse and it is important to seek advice from your trainer. In time, you will find that your horse is able to travel faster for longer.
*Tracking your horse’s fitness*
Reading your horse’s pulse and noting his length of recovery will help you judge his fitness level. As he becomes fitter, his heart rate will go down, since the heart’s capacity will have increased and it will be able to pump more blood with each beat.
You can feel for your horse’s pulse under his jaw, or use a stethoscope to listen to his heart. Many riders and trainers use a heart rate monitor, which can be attached to the horse’s skin or numnah. Monitors cost from around £50


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*Endurance christmas pleasure ride Dec 28th*

Well I have jumped in at the deep end agreeing to do a pleasure/endurance ride in between Christmas an new year.... I have approx. 4 weeks to prepare one middle aged pleasantly plump rider and one very fluffy Fell pony who thinks she is being turned away for the winter.... wrong this year we will be working hard all through the winter to get us both fit 

The ride is between 5 and 20 miles s I will see on the day how far we have come fitness wise as to how far we ride. I am very lucky to be going with some good friends but we are all new to this...so preparation will be the key and I have 4 long weeks to prepare :S

I will research the basics I need to take and work on both of our fitness levels.. I will probably give the mare a bib clip to help her with sweating and over heating during the training and the ride itself. Me I will up my work at the gym and swimming to try lose another 1/2 a stone before the ride that will ease her load.. I will be taking my camera to get pics of this winter ride out which I will put in my journal.

I have had some really lovely comments and helpful advice about me plans which is great... Some ladies on my other forum I use are also in a small way doing what I want to do... so I can learn from there mistakes and on this forum too 

Nervous and excited at the same time


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

*My one day hacking list.....*

.....My list of things I would need to take with me......

Web bridle/sure grip reins (that converts into a head collar)
Saddle with comfy saddle pad
(spare rope halter for emergency)

Double saddle bags with double water bottles ( pinched from my daughter Skye







... spare cord ( for emergency reins etc) spare dry gloves, health food bars, wet wipes, roll on fly repellent, first aid kit, suncream for me(in summer... I am a redhead) note pad and pen. Emergency stirrup mounting aid ( my birthday present from Skye ;-)) & one / two portions of food balancer ... for emergencies bagged.....sun glasses for summer... ear warmers for winter









bum bag...... (containing hoof pick. mobile, Swiss army type knife, and camera) plus clicker and pony treats







Purse with loose change and notes for emergencies

Map and waterproof map cover holder

Waterproof trousers and jacket

Fold up water bucket


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a fall from my mare in Nov and only just getting riding again. My mare spooked at a pheasant :-(

Anyway now I am back riding time t get out and about... I will document my rides with pictures when I can. I am hoping to be out on my Highland mare Melody more. too get her used to our hacking routes. Got lots of plans for this year  Pleasure rides and some weekends away with the ponies 

Missed the Ravendale ride due to injury but plan to be on their February ride so now 8 weeks to get fitter


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Arranged to go to the Dovecote ride which is at the end of January I am aiming to do between 8 and 15km and have two to three weeks to prepare for it... I will be hacking most day to get her fitter for it.

I have friends going so plan to take it easy as its our first ride and only the first ride of the new season. She lives out so should be fit enough to do the ride. WE will both get fitter as the season goes on . That's the plan anyway


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Only 6 days till Dovecote Ride

And the weather has been hampering our riding with storms and gales..so we started back lunging and riding 3 days ago so in total 9 days to get a pony fit enough for a pleasure ride  I rode her round the hacking track today my friend had map my ride and in total it is 1.9 km so need to do it approximately 8 times every day for the next 6 days to make sure she is fit enough for the ride.

I am joining the local Edurance group so I will get a chance to compete at local and national endurance rides and even competitive rides which will maybe be next year now... but I am looking forward to the challenge of get us both fitter for the rides  I will be able to go all over the country  ( once I have transport) 

So excited about my first ride ....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

